
How to Help Self-Driving Cars Make Ethical Decisions - samaysharma
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/539731/how-to-help-self-driving-cars-make-ethical-decisions/
======
theworstshill
Most likely the car would ultimately choose the occupants life as the highest
priority every time. I don't see a lot of people buying them once they're out
if that is not the case, it makes sense both philosophically and economically.

